# Adorable CT female



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Took some shots of Inky tonight enjoying her newly renovated tank. Unfortunately, she spends most of her time zooming about so it was hard to get a clear and non-blurry shot of her. 

I have found a nice non-red marble CT male to try her in the spawn tank with. The end goal would be some homebred blue/white CT females to have in a sorority tank. 






















































Her whole tank. I love how clear low iron glass makes your water look. It almost is as if there is nothing there at all.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

She just stole my heart <3 away!!! She is so darn cute! And I agree on the tank, It looks like she is flying.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks. She gets to sit on my bedside table because I love waking up and seeing her little face. I would love to get some carbon copies of her as she is one of my favourite colours.


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

She.Is.So.Cute.

*steals her and the beautifully renovated tank*


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

I don't generally go for the crowntails but she is adorable! :-D


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Cutest girly ever! Such a sweet little face.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

*Love this one. I wish they could make that face all the time.*










Really like the picture right after the angry face one, but what is that little glass tube left of the heater?

Are you also trying to make a java moss wall with those white pieces of mesh?


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

She really is so dang cute love her ! Your pictures are great and such a nice tank !


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks guys. I love her big dark eyes, which is why she is called Inky. 

The thin glass is my thermometer. It's an ADA rip-off one haha but it looks nice and sleek. 

The mesh is attached to ceramic tiles between which I have java moss growing. I wasn't trying to make a wall, just a sort of java moss carpet.


----------



## buddhauser (Aug 6, 2012)

I like the name a lot it fits her well!


----------



## belphegor (Aug 19, 2012)

She is so adorable! 

I was wondering what kind of lighting are you using? It looks really nice!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Usually she has no lighting over that tank as it is just java moss and anubias and I try and cut down on running costs. 

However, I shoved one of my T5HO fluro lights over the top of her tank. Pretty sure it is running one 6500K tube and one 10000K tube. I believe each tube is 25 watts.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Had to come back and check on her and *YES* I still love her today


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

She is absolutely adorable!! I have a soft spot for white and pastel bettas... simply gorgeous!

Also, random side note, but the betta in your avatar is breathtaking... is that a male plakat? He is just... so amazingly beautiful...


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

<3 She is SO cute! I actually think you got some really lovely photos there.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks. I haven't heard back yet about the male I have found for her, so hopefully the seller gets back to me today and I can have him delivered by Friday. 

The male in my avatar is a male HMPK from the same seller as where I got Inky. She gets some very nice imported fish in from Thailand.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Thanks. I haven't heard back yet about the male I have found for her, so hopefully the seller gets back to me today and I can have him delivered by Friday.
> 
> The male in my avatar is a male HMPK from the same seller as where I got Inky. She gets some very nice imported fish in from Thailand.


He is absolutely stunning, I LOVE his coloration! 

And Inky is just too stinking cute. I'm looking forward to more pictures!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah Clownie is one of my favourites. He is spoiled and gets to live in the kitchen. I was contemplating spawning him, but I don't want to disturb him too much as when I do that something bad tends to happen. 

Here he is eating some blackworms back when I first got him


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Yeah Clownie is one of my favourites. He is spoiled and gets to live in the kitchen. I was contemplating spawning him, but I don't want to disturb him too much as when I do that something bad tends to happen.
> 
> Here he is eating some blackworms back when I first got him


Soooo handsome! I can hardly believe those colors!

Don't tell my fish, but... he may be one of the prettiest bettas I've ever seen. LOL


----------



## socold57 (Aug 24, 2012)

What kind of tank is that and size , everything looks really good btw


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh my gosh, she's adorable!  Love her colors... I'm a sucker for white betta's like that. Her tank looks amazing, too <3


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

I . . . . love. . . . her.

I want to start a sorority, and if you are serious about breeding them I most defiantly want some of her daughters.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Omg she is so cute! <3 did you breed her yourself?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Socold57 - The tank is a YiDing 'crystal glass' (low iron) 36x22x26cm tank. I believe YiDing either manufactures ADA tanks or copies their manufacturing techniques as the seams on these are practically invisible. 

I didn't breed her. She came in through our transhipper and when I saw her video on Youtube I knew I had to have her.

I'm hoping I get lots of females and only a few males if I do spawn her as I don't really like male bettas. However, I think Utah is pretty far away from Australia. Might have difficulty in procuring an exporters license haha.


----------

